# Morgue panels



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a set of morgue panels I built for a buddy's haunted house. This is the test run.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is so cool! Looks like lots of dead folks have changed their minds and want out of the meat locker. Very nice job, the action looks just like someone banging to get out.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I built a set for me last year, but these turned out so much better. I may change mine over to this design.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is so cool! Looks like lots of dead folks have changed their minds and want out of the meat locker. Very nice job, the action looks just like someone banging to get out.


Thanks!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can get adhesive backed vinyl that looks like brushed stainless steel if you want a contemporary look/feel. That would allow you to cover the doors without the weight or cost but still achieve the look.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really great job! If you decide to paint these, with all of the faux paints that are out there you can find some really nice chrome paint to finish the doors with. Pratt and Lambert make some really nice faux paints that might meet your needs should you decide to paint. I also like the idea that "fontgeek" suggested using the adhesive backed vinyl to apply to the doors as well.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> You can get adhesive backed vinyl that looks like brushed stainless steel if you want a contemporary look/feel. That would allow you to cover the doors without the weight or cost but still achieve the look.


I'm going to let my buddy take care of finishing toutches. He just need me to build them.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Troll Wizard said:


> Really great job!


Thank you!
I hooked up the controller to it and it worked awesome! My buddy should be very happy with these.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks good, any way you could show a picture of the guts and mechanism?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

usafcharger said:


> Looks good, any way you could show a picture of the guts and mechanism?


I will post something shortly.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the design of the panel. I will take pics of the pnuematics soon.
http://s1159.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=0&_suid=136214825406606972307094619206


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I want one too!......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LET ME OUT!

Good job!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

ladysherry said:


> I want one too!......


Sherry, Let me know when.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are photos of pneumatics and mounting. The brackets I used are "T" brackets from Home Depot. I had to drill them out a little and bend them to fit the need of the mount. I tried using "L" brackets, but there was some flexing when the cylinders where activated. I use a 4 solenoid manifold to activate the cylinders. If there are any questions, please feel free to ask. The panels are going to their forever home in Northeast Oklahoma tonight so I won't be able to take anymore photos after tonight.
http://s1159.beta.photobucket.com/user/CnJsdad/library/?view=media#/user/CnJsdad/library/Morgue%20panel?&_suid=1362162088130015006770739528113


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Dang I want a buddy like you that will build me cool stuff like that...LOVED IT


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

turtle2778 said:


> Well Dang I want a buddy like you that will build me cool stuff like that...LOVED IT


Thank you!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I need to add one thing. The cylinder should be mounted to a 2x4 insted of a 2x2. I will change the design and repost.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok I updated the design photo.


----------

